# How to Run Redhat and FreeBSD Together?



## Shaiff (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello,

I installed Redhat 9 on hda and then created a FreeBSD partition using fdisk. Then I installed FreeBSD (on hda4) but now I can't get an option to run redhat 9. The Default bootloader in FreeBSD is boot0 so should I install Grub?

Can't I have dual OS running with boot0?

Detailed answer is appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## da1 (Sep 27, 2010)

afaik, if you install and configure grub under FreeBSD it will do the job


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 27, 2010)

Shaiff said:
			
		

> The Default bootloader in FreeBSD is boot0



No, you choose a bootloader on install.  There's the plain MBR, which does not provide a boot menu and is probably what you have installed.  See boot0cfg(8).


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 27, 2010)

I've used gag. It's nice:

http://gag.sourceforge.net/


----------

